# Mehrere Links mit einen Klick



## Datensammler (25. Jan 2008)

Hy Leute hätte da mal ne frage
Bin noch recht neu in java und bräuchte einen skript.

Um genauer zu sein einen skript mit dem man mehrere links mit einen knopfdruck aufruft.

Den bräuchte ich für das browsergame Pennergame damit ich nicht immer jeden spendenlink meiner bandenmitglieder einzeln aufrufen muss.

Es würde reichen wen ihr mir die Folgenden 3 links in so ein skript einbindet den rest kann ich mir dan selber verfolstendigen.

http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7720959
http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=3073734
http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=5607836

Währe net wen mir da jemand helfen könnte

Danke im vorraus


----------



## The_S (25. Jan 2008)

Sicher dass du Java und nicht JavaScript meinst!?


----------



## Datensammler (25. Jan 2008)

Nicht wirklich.
Hab mich wohl im forum vertan,sry.
Nur im grunde ist mir ja sogar egal wie ich es hinkriege, ob mit java skript, div, xhtml oder sonst wie hauptsache es geht irgentwie.
Kan mir hier irgentjemand einen anhaltspunkt geben wo ich suchen müsste um bessere erfolgschancen zu haben?


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jan 2008)

*verschieb*


----------



## The_S (28. Jan 2008)

Du könntest z. B. mal auf selfhtml vorbeischauen.


----------

